# Florida Newbee



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome Gail! You'll find this is a good bunch of folks to get advice from.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome Gail! Get ready for the fun and frustrating ride. I'm in Florida, too, but on the other coast.


----------



## ldnurse (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Cessnagirl and thanks for the welcome! Maybe you can answer a question for me. Emailed my "mentor" but haven't heard back. It's a bit cool on the west coast and we've had a few cold snaps.
Checked my hive this week. Have lots of honey but very little capped brood. My inexperienced eyes couldn't see eggs but I did find the queen. Should I be concerned? They seem pretty active when it's sunny and warm


----------



## ldnurse (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Retroguy. I sent a question to Cessagirl. Am hoping you can read the thread a response also.


----------



## Joeinthehills (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome to beesource!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!

Maybe you missed them? It happens.

I would guess that most hives there produce brood nearly year round.

There are at least two good clubs in your area maybe someone can help you.


----------



## ldnurse (Nov 24, 2014)

Thx Mbeck. Yes I intend to join the clubs here. Also an apiary with about 20 hives near me. Lots of knowledge there!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.stpeteparksrec.org/boyd-hill-nature-preserve.html

This one?

Good people


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Welcome, I'm just a little north west of you. It wasn't until I started using black plastic foundation that I could finally see eggs. So I would just check next weekend and look again by then the larva will be easily seen. If you are looking for a place to go and talk bees (very informal). Give this group a try http://pinellasbeekeepers.org/ The next meeting won't be until January due to holidays. Good luck on your hive, I started the same way as you are now about two years ago.


----------



## ldnurse (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, Boyd Hill Nature Park. Great place!


----------



## ldnurse (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks TPalmer I'm going to try to get to their next meeting. I do have black foundation in about half of my frames. But good idea, I'll check again in about a week. Thanks! What town are you in? North of Clearwater?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Gail! Hives are shutting down brood production around the state early this year.
You could also check out Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association, http://tampabaybeekeepers.com/


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Gail. Yes while the queens here will lay SOME all year round, you wont find the frame edge to edge coverage like you'll see in the spring. Since it stays fairly warm down here they dont cluster much and pretty much will fly all winter. Sounds like every thing is normal. Have a treatment plan in place for mites for Spring. Check into the SBB with tray (using either oil or D Earth you can get at a swimming pool supply) since SHB are so prevalent down here. Have a nuc box ready in case it looks like it will swarm come Spring. Good luck. As far as bee clubs go, I show up at the TBBA here in Tampa 2nd Thursday of every month. If your not doing anything on the 11th at 7PM, we're having a Christmas party and you're officially invited. Bring a covered dish of whatever. always good eats going on! Welcome to Beesource too!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome Gail, fellow female beekeeper (and in medical field?). I'm a few hours south of you. About 3 years ago I went to Tampa beekeepers workshop, a Saturday event that was absolutely great teaching. 
Beverly


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I do not know if you are registered with the state yet as required by law. Caitlin Gill is responsible for your area right now.
[email protected]
(772) 201-2282


----------



## ldnurse (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks that's on my list of things to do


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Most of my hives still have lots of brood, but some don't. They threw out their drones about 10 days ago. Poor fellas. I have some brood all winter. Each hive varies. If it's queen right and everything seems OK, I probably wouldn't worry. And, yes, been clubs rock. Love mine.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from the Honeybee capital of the world Gail. I started my Law Enforcement career in Indian Rocks Beach many years ago. St. Pete is an awesome city. Don't worry about registering your hives, screw the government!


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> I do not know if you are registered with the state yet as required by law. Caitlin Gill is responsible for your area right now.
> [email protected]
> (772) 201-2282


Caitlin is a real sweetheart and a wealth of knowledge and FYI is on your side!! Get those numbers on your hive and she will be your best ally.


----------



## ldnurse (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd love to screw the government! Thanks Charlie B!


----------

